# How do you compare to other cubers your age?



## pipkiksass (Mar 21, 2014)

Ever wondered how you compare to other cubers in your age bracket?

Following some discussion with other 'mature' cubers, I'm looking to gather statistics from the speedsolving.com community on global averages against age. 

*GLOBAL AVERAGE* doesn't mean your PB single/Ao5/Ao12/Ao50 or even Ao100, but what you currently average across all solves. My attempt at a definition would be:

*If you sat down now and did an average of 100, what could you reasonably expect that average never to exceed?*

To (attempt to) prevent people posting stats that will skew the results, I'll require people to post results in the following format:



Spoiler: format



Age:
GLOBAL average:
Method:
Gender:

Please read the original post before posting



Anyone not posting in this format, I'll assume hasn't read this post. I'll quote your post and ask you to re-post your average. 

Gender detail is optional.

Many thanks,

Pip.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 31
GLOBAL average: 19.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a poor definition of 'Global Average' - it asks for you at your best instead of you at your average.


----------



## szalejot (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 25
GLOBAL average: 26
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: ~15
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male


----------



## Tanisimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 13 (14 in 3 days)
GLOBAL average: ~18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 38
GLOBAL average: 31
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 21, 2014)

Age:41
GLOBAL average:59s
Method:CFOP 
Gender:Male

If I ever got the chance to sit and do 100 solves I might well improve but that's my best guess. I don't think it matters if that's a good definition of global average. It'll get the stats we're interested in. 

Thanks for doing this PIP.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
Global average: high 17's to mid 18's
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: _almost_ sub10 (10.1-10.2)
Method: CFOP with a little COLL/WV
Gender: Male, last time I checked.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 25
GLOBAL average: 15
Method: CFOP
Gender: ?


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 21, 2014)

Age:15 and 15months
Global Average: 13
Meth: CFOP
Gender: the one with the y chromo


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 19
GLOBAL average: 10.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## TMOY (Mar 21, 2014)

Why only 3^3 speedsolve ? Stats about other events could be interesting too.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 21, 2014)

29
15.5
CFOP
Male


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 44
GLOBAL average: sub 24
Method: CFOP color neutral
Gender: Male, and incredibly handsome, some say...


----------



## Royiky (Mar 21, 2014)

Age : 11
Global average : 27
Method : LBL with 4LLL
Gender : male


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 13
GLOBAL AVERAGE: 18
Method: LBL with 1 look oll and pll.
Gender: Male


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 15
GLOBAL average: sub 17
Method: ROUX
Gender: Male


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 41
GLOBAL average: 26
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Avg: 21
Method: CFOP
Gender: *sees under pants* Yeah, Male  (joking that I saw under pants)


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 46
Global avg: 26
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 19
GLOBAL average: 18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 45 
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

I really don't understand the definition of global average but my current average of 100 is 45 seconds(best time 31.09 worse time 1:04.62)


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 18
Global Avg: 13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 13
GLOBAL average: 21
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 33
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 19
GLOBAL average: 10.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age 15 (in two weeks)
GLOBAL average: 23
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Genesis (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 18
Method: FreeFOP
Gender: Male
I practice 7x7 more


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 21, 2014)

15
21
Roux
Female


----------



## derp (Mar 21, 2014)

20
11.5
CFOP
Male


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 30
GLOBAL average: 26
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 18
Method: CFOP
Gender: I don't know about you guys, but I found out I was male when my 10x10 fell of my table and into my lap. That hurt.


----------



## Eppley12 (Mar 21, 2014)

17
15/16
CFOP
Male


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 17
GLOBAL average: 17
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

Although I think age may have a factor, the amount of time one has been speedcubing might show for better data.


----------



## Lid (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 42
GLOBAL average: sub 19
Method: CFOP
Gender: m


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14, 15 in like a week. 
GLOBAL average: Got my first sub 10 ao100 yesterday, so I'll say 10.0-10.1
Method: CFOP
Gender: male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 28
GLOBAL average: 30 seconds
Method: CN CFOP (Full OLL/ Full PLL)
Gender: Male


----------



## Skullush (Mar 21, 2014)

20
13.5ish
CFOP
Male


----------



## Chree (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 29
GLOBAL average: ~19 (I can reasonably expect my next Ao100 to round Up or Down to 19)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male



Ninja Storm said:


> Although I think age may have a factor, the amount of time one has been speedcubing might show for better data.



I agree. There's a big difference between a 18 year old that's been cubing since he was 10 and one that just picked it up last week. But that's data point for another day. Besides... then you'd have to get into the discussion of "well I've known how to solve the cube for years, but I only started speedcubing a few months ago".


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2014)

13
10.4
fridrich+ some old pochman tricks 
male


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 52
GLOBAL average: 22 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Please read the original post before posting

I wasn't sure about my average because I haven't done many long averages lately, so I decided to go ahead and to an average of 50 right now. I got 21.46. My biggest problem is generally rustiness on algs; if I do an average of 100, my average tends to drift downward through it, so I suspect I'd easily beat 22 seconds. I felt like if I had continued this one, it might have gone sub-21.

I think the two proposed statistics each hold their place. Amount of time speedcubing could be useful. But the original poster in this thread was wondering specifically about older cubers, and I think there the current age may be a bigger factor. I don't have access to the age data in the database, but I know that I'm certainly one of the fastest 3x3x3 competing speedsolvers in the world over 50. Maybe even top 10. Which shows just how pathetically slow most of us are. 

Ton will of course blow the over 50 statistic out of the water if he posts here.

I really feel like I'm on the verge of managing sub-20 global average. On this one, 20 of my 50 solves were sub-20 - that's the best statistic like that I've ever had on such a large average. A few averages of a thousand would probably really do it. But then, I felt that way a year or two ago too; I tried it and it didn't quite work. I'd say at my best I was around 21.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 30
GLOBAL average: 16.50 seconds
Method: Fridrich with COLL added, forced myself to (attempt to) be color neutral, often fluid cross/1st pair transition (xcross, partial cross, 2x2x2, block building)
Gender: M

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 35
Global Avg: 23
Method: CFOP

Just saw my qqtimer get to 19.97 Ao100 yesterday. 1st time sub-20. Most all of my averages as of lately are 18-20 but with your definition I'll guess 23. Mainly because of factors like if I've been drinking, what time of day it is, if my daughter is awake and I'm distracted, and so on...


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: *17*
GLOBAL average: *6.5*
Method: *Sarah's Intermediate*
Gender: *Male*


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 8.8
Method: CFOP 
Gender: Male


----------



## Chree (Mar 21, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Age: *17*
> GLOBAL average: *6.5*
> Method: *Sarah's Intermediate*
> Gender: *Male*



Is that your 3x3 or skewb average? Didn't think Sarah made her own intermediate 3x3 method


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 21
Global Average: 14
Method: Sandwich
Gender: None


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 21, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Age: 30
> GLOBAL average: 16.50 seconds
> Method: Fridrich with COLL added, forced myself to (attempt to) be color neutral, often fluid cross/1st pair transition (xcross, partial cross, 2x2x2, block building)
> Gender: M
> ...



Do you not normally solve CN? I thought that in the color neutrality thread a long time ago you talked about your progress over a long period and said you'd never go back to single cross color. What do you mean by "forced myself" and "attempt to be" here?


----------



## KCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Average: 8.8ish
Method: CFOP with WV, some VLS and some 2GLL
Gender: Male


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 21, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Do you not normally solve CN? I thought that in the color neutrality thread a long time ago you talked about your progress over a long period and said you'd never go back to single cross color. What do you mean by "forced myself" and "attempt to be" here?



I consider myself dual color neutral in that I can solve white and yellow equally fluidly. I am not as fast on the other 4 colors, even still. I still force myself to solve color neutral for giggles. During an average that is going particularly well I will solve on white/yellow far more often than the other 4 colors to try to continue getting fast times. I can still get fast times on the other 4 colors, but not as often as I do when solving white or yellow.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2014)

Chree said:


> Is that your 3x3 or skewb average? Didn't think Sarah made her own intermediate 3x3 method


I don't think anyone averages 6.5 with 3x3, so I'd guess Skewb 

Age: 15, 16 in 2 and a half weeks. I completely forgot my birthday was soon.
GLOBAL average: 15. Mostly sub-15, but ~10% of the time I'm low 15.
Method: CFOP with 2lLL and 3lLL, quite a few COLLs and some WV.
Gender: Male... and btw, with there being so many gender jokes it's no longer funny.

Please read the original post before posting.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 27
GLOBAL average: 15 seconds
Method: Roux with [x2,y2] color neutrality
Gender: Male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Age: *17*
> GLOBAL average: *6.5*
> Method: *Sarah's Intermediate*
> Gender: *Male*



woah we're the same speed. I thought you were like sub 6


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, sub6 avgs of 100 are pretty common for me, but I wouldn't say I am sub6  Stackmat and nerves on comps make me a little bit slower


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Yeah, sub6 avgs of 100 are pretty common for me, but I wouldn't say I am sub6  Stackmat and nerves on comps make me a little bit slower



OHHH I see. I'm stuck at a 6.2 ao100.. I have a several sub 6 ao50 now though.


----------



## giorgi (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 15 
GLOBAL average: 13 
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16 (as of last week! )
GLOBAL average: 16.5 (My PB avg is way low, but this is what it will never exceed)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Knut (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average:26
Method:CFOP
Gender:Male


----------



## AyhanCubix (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## evogler (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 33
GLOBAL average: 17
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## teller (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 43
GLOBAL average: 17
Method: CN CFOP
Gender: M

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the overwhelming responses - I'll collate the data and post a table (inside a spoiler) and a graph in the OP. 


Kirjava said:


> That's a poor definition of 'Global Average' - it asks for you at your best instead of you at your average.


I disagree - it asks for the most pessimistic Ao50 you believe possible, which isn't in any way "you at your best". I opened this up for consultation in another thread before posting, and this was the best we could come up with. If you'd like to be more constructive and suggest an alternative definition, this would be very welcome, and I'd be only too happy to update the OP. 


newtonbase said:


> Thanks for doing this PIP.


No worries, my pleasure! 


TMOY said:


> Why only 3^3 speedsolve ? Stats about other events could be interesting too.


Agreed; however 3x3 gives the largest population, as I presume everyone here has a 3x3; therefore most data; therefore most telling results (hopefully).


Ninja Storm said:


> Although I think age may have a factor, the amount of time one has been speedcubing might show for better data.


I did consider this, and decided against for the following reason:

I cube for around 1/2 an hour a day. A 14 year old cuber might (hypothetically) cube for 6 hours a day. 

Said 14 year old cuber might 'globally' average sub-15 after 4 months. These 4 months equate to 720 hours. At 30 minutes a day, it would take me 1440 days, or almost 4 years, to spend the same amount of time cubing. 

For this reason, the "calendar time" (i.e. months and years) elapsed since you started cubing are largely irrelevant. 

The alternative would be actual cumulative time. However, as Einstein once acknowledged, time becomes relative depending on how you pass it. Ask anyone who plays a MMORPG, or any online game, how long they have spent playing. Their response will probably be significantly less than the _actual_ answer. 

For that reason I don't think either "calendar" time, or cumulative time, are a realistic option for gathering objective statistics.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 18
GLOBAL average:24
Method:CFOP
Gender: Man


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 10.7
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 17
Global Average: 11.3
Method: Roux
Gender: Male


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 21, 2014)

Age: 27
GLOBAL average: 28
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 21
Global average: 14.7
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 21
GLOBAL average: 11
Method: Roux
Gender: M


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 22, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Thanks everyone for the overwhelming responses...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah I like the definition of global average. And I also wanted to say thank you for collecting the data and to everyone for responding. This should be interesting.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 17
GLOBAL average: 14
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 15
Gender: Male
Average: 15.5
Method: CFOP


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age:12
GLOBAL average:26.5ish
Method:cfop 4lll with 15/21 pll
Gender:male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 13
Global Average: about 10 - 11
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 16
Global Average: 17-18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Fawn (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 18
Average: 15 seconds
Method: CFOP because I'm so unique.
Gender: Male


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 24(25 in april)
Global average: 18 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Average: 11-12
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Millet (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 25
Global Average: 28 (and still declining )
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male


----------



## stoic (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 41
GLOBAL average: 28
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## Lokasye (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 25
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 22
GLOBAL average: 15
Method: CFOP


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 22, 2014)

Age 15
GLOBAL average 28
Method CFOP
Gender male


----------



## avgdi (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 24
GLOBAL Average: 16
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Eva (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 18
GLOBAL Average: 45 
Method: CFOP
Gender: Female


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2014)

Age: 18 in a month
Global average: 13.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

And my Dad

Age: 56
Global average: 1:30
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Some basic stats so far, from the first 77 respondents...

Average age: 22.12
Average time: 20.44
Most popular age: 15 (12)
Most popular method: CFOP (66)
Youngest respondent: 11 (Royiky)
Oldest respondent: 56 (Tim's dad!)
Male respondents: 73
Female respondents: 2

I'm currently without a decent spreadsheet package until Tuesday, when I will be back at work with access to Excel (which can handle nested if statements inside average formulae without throwing a hissy fit). Feel free to continue posting your details in this thread and I'll add you to the data sample. 

Stay tuned for graphs, charts, and more fascinating stats early next week.

Pip


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 28
Global average: 17
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Age: 28
> Global average: 17
> Method: CFOP
> Gender: Male



You are 28? I thought you were like 21 or 22. I was way off.


----------



## Spaxxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: ~16.5-17
Method: CFOP (Almost full OLL)
Gender: Male


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 20
Global Average: 12.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Eleanor (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: 33-34
Method: CFOP (4LLL with most of PLL)
Gender: Female


----------



## ottozing (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 16
Average: 9-10
Method: CFOP with all the tricks and stuff
Gender: Male


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 22
GLOBAL average: 11.6
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 20
GLOBAL average: 13.3
Method: CFOP (CN)
Gender: Male

I like pizza


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 38
Global average: 33
Method: CFOP (full OLL/PLL)
Gender: Male


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 23
global average: 8.5
Method: CN CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 13
GLOBAL average: 20.xx
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Age:* 18 ('95)
*GLOBAL average*: 10.5
*Method:* Roux
*Gender:* Male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## moralsh (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 40.7720739
GLOBAL average: 25
Method: CFOP (with about 15 OLLs left to learn)
Gender: male


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 41
GLOBAL average: 39
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male 

Quite interested by the stats, I have no other excuse to why I'm so slow. Would be good to have some stats with pure tps vs age, like that sexy move 100 turn time (or your favourite PLL). My fastest time seemed to be at least twice as slow as most fast people.


----------



## cub3d (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 14
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 14
Global average: 13 seconds
Method: CFOP
gender: male.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 23, 2014)

RicardoRix said:


> Age: 41
> GLOBAL average: 39
> Method: CFOP
> Gender: Male
> ...



How long have you been cubing? Your average is my PB and we are the same age.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 23, 2014)

age:17(though turning 18 in a couple of days)
global avg:22 seconds
method:CFOP
gender:male


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 15
GLOBAL average: 9
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 24
Global Average: 11
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male

Edit: just fixed my age. Thanks for the many dots of confusion. I hope I didn't mess up any graphs.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> Age: 15



..


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 23, 2014)

Age: 15
GLOBAL Average: 18
Method: CFOP (Color Neutral)
Gender: Male


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 24, 2014)

Age: 14 (15 in a week)
GLOBAL average: 18-19ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 24, 2014)

Age: 18
GLOBAL average: high 12s
Method: CFOP + some COLL
Gender: Male

Read the original post before posting pls&ty


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 24, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> Age: 15



Really?


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Really?



Might mean 25?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 24, 2014)

Age: 37
GLOBAL average: 15
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 24, 2014)

Age: 16
GLOBAL average: 12.5
Method: ZZ
Gender: Female

Please read the original post before posting


----------



## CubeSurfer (Mar 24, 2014)

Age: 19
Global Avg: ~27
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 24, 2014)

Age : 38
Global Avg : 12.5
Method : CFOP
Gender : Male


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 24, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I'm currently without a decent spreadsheet package until Tuesday, when I will be back at work with access to Excel (which can handle nested if statements inside average formulae without throwing a hissy fit). Feel free to continue posting your details in this thread and I'll add you to the data sample.



I was curious to see the data visually. I've done some basic charts in the meantime.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 24, 2014)

RicardoRix said:


> Quite interested by the stats, I have no other excuse to why I'm so slow. Would be good to have some stats with pure tps vs age, like that sexy move 100 turn time (or your favourite PLL). My fastest time seemed to be at least twice as slow as most fast people.



What kind of cube are you using? Some things that could affect your (RUR'U')*100 time could be:

-having a cube that is not as nice as most (your cube may be too tight, may need more lube, etc.)
-not turning efficiently (trying to cut corners rather than lining up the sides fairly closely, with minimal corner cutting)
-Your hands not being very coordinating for cubing (yet). This comes with more practice.
-Trying to go too quickly (resulting in forceful turns with lots of pauses. Ideally you want slightly slower, more accurate turns and thus no pauses)
-Not enough endurance for (RUR'U')*100. I'm pretty sure my wrists would get tired doing (RUR'U')*100 and I would slow down significantly near the end. 3x3x3 cubing really comes in bursts of speed rather than endurance speed. Try timing (RUR'U')*12 instead of (RUR'U')*100.

Just some ideas. My global average is about 16.5 seconds, so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

Age: 14 
Global Avg:10
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2014)

Age: 44
Global Average: Sub 17
Method: CFOP with some COLL and some WV
Gender: Male


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2014)

26 roux 9 male


----------



## cfcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know. I'm still in high school, and I'm sub 16. I know kids who are younger than me who are way better, and likewise I know kids in university and college who are worse. It all depends on when you started and how much you've practiced since then.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool to see additional responses. The more data the better!

I'm happy to update my charts again this weekend. I'm sure Pip could do the same if he had Excel at home.

Quick reminder before you respond... *please read the original post*.

I suspect a few people may have misunderstood what is meant by global average. This survey it is NOT about your typical Ao5 or Ao12. I think the majority have got it right.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 29, 2014)

Age: 13 (14 in a couple of months)
GLOBAL average: 12
Method: CFOP, VLS, WV, COLL, ELL
Gender: Male


----------



## NothingCrazy (Mar 31, 2014)

Age: 38
Global average: 2:15? (Started cubing about 2 months ago)
Method: CN Petrus, toying with Roux atm, but I'm much, MUCH slower with that
Gender: Male


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 31, 2014)

Latest charts:


----------



## pranav jain (Mar 31, 2014)

Age: 12
Global average: 16.5-17
Method: CFOP(full PLL, 2look Oll+15 others)
Gender : male


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 31, 2014)

This might sound Rly stupid but what is IQM and median?


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 31, 2014)

The Interquartile Mean (IQM) and median are insensitive to statistical outliers, unlike the mean.

They are quite a good representation of the "average cuber" in each age group.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interquartile_mean

Example... take 12 cubers and line them up based on their average solve time:

Mean = average time of all 12 cubers
Median = average time of cuber 6 and cuber 7
IQM = average time of cubers 4 to 9 (i.e. ignore 3 fastest and 3 slowest)

Some age groups include beginner times so the median and IQM are a better measure of "typical times" for each group.


----------



## JackGibson (Mar 31, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: ~35
Method: CFOP with crappy F2L, 2 look OLL and PLL.
Gender: Male, I think.


----------



## Kusntestos (Mar 31, 2014)

Age:15
Global Average: 12-13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 31, 2014)

the 19-21ers are better than the 16-18ers? crazy. or a biased selection of participants in this thread 

Age: 21
GLOBAL average: 8-9
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 31, 2014)

Age: 12 
GLOBAL average: 10.8
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks all for the continued responses.



Logiqx said:


>



Very apt to use IQM, I think, given the way cubing averages are calculated. I know that's more an "intercentile" mean, but the point stands! 

My daughter's been ill, so I haven't had any time to cube, let alone analyse stats. Will update my pure stat spreadsheets tonight with the new posts. I've tried to produce a scatter graph with lines tracing the IQM and mean, but you should see the output in OpenOffice - each scatter point is about 50 pixels square, it looks horrible! Much as I hate the MS chart control, I can't wait to have access to Excel! 

Anyhow, watch this space...


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 31, 2014)

Latest stats:

Respondents: 113

Mean age of respondents: 22yrs
Median age of respondents: 18yrs
Mean speed: 20.31
IQM speed: 16.87

CFOPers: 98
Rouxists: 8
ZZophiles: 4

Male: 104
Female: 5


----------



## ADDCuber (Apr 1, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL Average: ~12.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 1, 2014)

Age: 20
GLOBAL average: 16
Method: CFOP
Gender: Female


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 1, 2014)

lol, according to these graphs I'm about twice as fast as the avg for my age


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> lol, according to these graphs I'm about twice as fast as the avg for my age



How old were you when you hit your current average?


----------



## TheCubeWizard (Apr 1, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL Average: 17
Method: CFOP almost full OLL
Gender: Male


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 1, 2014)

Keep the responses coming... no need to feel shy about your times.


























Respondents: 116

Mean age of respondents: 22yrs
Median age of respondents: 18yrs
Mean speed: 20.2
IQM speed: 16.8

CFOPers: 100
Rouxists: 8
ZZophiles: 4
Others: 4

Male: 109
Female: 7


----------



## JoSpies (Apr 1, 2014)

Age:50
Global Average: 28.5
Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL
Gender: Male


----------



## EMI (Apr 1, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> CFOPers:
> Rouxists:
> ZZophiles:





Age: 17
Global Average: 11.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a sexy graph - a scatter chart of all times thus far (as of 0100 GMT 01/04/2014) with a polynomial trend line (order 4):






How do you compare to other cubers your age? Simple - are you above or below the line?

Results are slightly skewed by the single 11 year old and 56 year old at either end; however the general trend is quite interesting, and seems to indicate:


From 11 to 20, people get steadily faster
The prime age for cubers is 20-21
From 21 to 30, there is a steady rise in times
From 30 onwards, times level off and seem to plateau

Which I guess confirms many of my suspicions re: the relationship between free time and cubing ability. 

The most interesting part (IMHO) is the 30+ plateau. I'd argue that this contradicts the common 'old hands' argument about why older cubers can't keep up with younger ones. I don't think I'll ever be sub-10, perhaps because I started a little too late, but I think sub 15/14/13/12 is definitely doable at almost any age.


----------



## Bossman (Apr 1, 2014)

AGe:15
Global Average: 20
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 1, 2014)

Only 3rd slowest! Woo hoo.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice graph.
I can see myself 
And also that one guy both older and faster than me


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Nice graph.
> I can see myself
> And also that one guy both older and faster than me



I can see you too, and you and that other guy both older and faster than me.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Apr 2, 2014)

Age: 12
Global avg. - low 11
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male i think


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 2, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Here's a sexy graph - a scatter chart of all times thus far (as of 0100 GMT 01/04/2014) with a polynomial trend line (order 4):



Yeah this is really interesting. I'd be curious to see it with the sup-60 outliers removed and the vertical axis expanded, and with a quadratic trend line, or possibly just exponential. Order 4 doesn't really make sense as a trend, and just allows the 56-yo outlier to dominate the line. With a simpler trend line I suspect we will see a gradual slow down with age rather than a plateau...


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> How old were you when you hit your current average?



probably around 20-21


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah this is really interesting. I'd be curious to see it with the sup-60 outliers removed and the vertical axis expanded, and with a quadratic trend line, or possibly just exponential. Order 4 doesn't really make sense as a trend, and just allows the 56-yo outlier to dominate the line. With a simpler trend line I suspect we will see a gradual slow down with age rather than a plateau...



I'd second the above comments. Firstly it is definitely interesting!

It would also be good to see an alternative trend line perhaps with sup-40 outliers removed (~4% of the data).

This study should be repeated every 5 or 10 years to see how the current teenagers fair in later life.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 2, 2014)

Improved my time 
Age:15
AVg: 18.23 sec
Method: CFOP with 2look OLL and 17 Plls (Need to learn rest pll)
Gender: Male


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I'd be curious to see it with the sup-60 outliers removed and the vertical axis expanded, and with a quadratic trend line, or possibly just exponential.


Ask, and ye shall receive...




Sup-60s removed. Axes expanded. Order 2 (quadratic) trendline added, along with exponent.

I like the idea of working from IQM, to eliminate the top and bottom 25% of results. I added the IQM line to the graph, and experimented with using trendlines which look at global average, and trendlines which look at IQM. For obvious reasons, IQM gave clearer results.



mark49152 said:


> With a simpler trend line I suspect we will see a gradual slow down with age rather than a plateau...


Both new trend lines show this, although the quadratic line seems to still rise artificially towards the end. In that sense, I think the exponential gives a better 'fit'.

I might revise the IQM data to remove entries for years where there are <4 respondents, allowing a smoother line and, potentially, more telling trends. Any thoughts??


Logiqx said:


> It would also be good to see an alternative trend line perhaps with sup-40 outliers removed (~4% of the data).
> 
> This study should be repeated every 5 or 10 years to see how the current teenagers fair in later life.


I can do this if you wish. 

I'd assume the average age of respondents will increase slightly, and the demographic will shift, because there has been a surge of interest in cubing in the past few years. This is clear from the number of respondents by age. It will be interesting to see if more new cubers step in to replace the current crop of 11-15 year olds, or if they just get older, and we have the same chart with all the X axis values shifted up by 5!!! (and hopefully the Y values slightly lower, for some of us?!)



CriticalCubing said:


> AVg: 18.23 sec


Please read the original post - this thread isn't looking for a PB average, but your GLOBAL average.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 2, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> New chart


Very nice! The additional detail in the Y axis makes it a lot easier to read and the new trend lines are cool. It's also helpful to see the IQM data.



pipkiksass said:


> although the quadratic line seems to still rise artificially towards the end. In that sense, I think the exponential gives a better 'fit'.



I'm slightly torn but I think the quadratic might be more representative. If we were to find younger and older cubers (under 10, over 70), I'd expect to see a curve at both ends. I guess the quadratic looks closest to what I'd draw by hand if I were to draw a smooth line through the IQM. It also seems to tie in with my original charts where times improved towards 20 years old then started to get slower.



pipkiksass said:


> I might revise the IQM data to remove entries for years where there are <4 respondents, allowing a smoother line and, potentially, more telling trends. Any thoughts??



Perhaps you can calculate the IQM for age bands (similar to my experiments) and use those as data points (plotting the data points mid-way in the age band)? The bands I used contain 10 to 15 responses and the curve should be pretty smooth. If the trend lines are similar to the ones in your second graph then it may help to back up any conclusions.



pipkiksass said:


> I can do this if you wish.



Looking at the new graph, I think restricting it to sub-40 will be beneficial... more detail in the Y-axis. The sup-40 times don't seem to affect any of the trends.

Edit: I notice there is a bit of a spike for the 41 year olds. I think the IQM should be 33.5 and the mean 38.0. This seems to be causing a lot of the artificial final rise on the quadratic.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 2, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I'm slightly torn but I think the quadratic might be more representative.



Agreed - however see what happens (below) to the quadratic when making the other suggested changes...



Logiqx said:


> Perhaps you can calculate the IQM for age bands (similar to my experiments) and use those as data points (plotting the data points mid-way in the age band)?


done...



Logiqx said:


> Looking at the new graph, I think restricting it to sub-40 will be beneficial... more detail in the Y-axis. The sup-40 times don't seem to affect any of the trends.


...and done!




Added a cubic as well, just for fun, and because I thought there might be two separate trends developing. 

Interestingly, the IQM data points fit nicely onto a cubic trend line.


Logiqx said:


> I notice there is a bit of a spike for the 41 year olds. I think the IQM should be 33.5 and the mean 38.0. This seems to be causing a lot of the artificial final rise on the quadratic.


Will check my formulae and let you know...


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool... it's coming together. Have you plotted the IQM for 30-39 year olds at the wrong place on the x-axis (~24 years)?

Once that's corrected the trend may well sort itself out.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 2, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Cool... it's coming together. Have you plotted the IQM for 30-39 year olds at the wrong place on the x-axis (~24 years)?
> 
> Once that's corrected the trend may well sort itself out.



In all honesty, the new chart was a rush job before leaving work (while I still had access to Excel!), so it's more than possible. 

My data tables have IQM and age horizontally, so I copy and paste data only and transpose to allow it to be easily plotable on the same chart. What with removing a lot of the figures, that sounds like just the kind of error I might have made.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 2, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> In all honesty, the new chart was a rush job before leaving work (while I still had access to Excel!), so it's more than possible.
> 
> My data tables have IQM and age horizontally, so I copy and paste data only and transpose to allow it to be easily plotable on the same chart. What with removing a lot of the figures, that sounds like just the kind of error I might have made.



I thought it might be something along those lines. Let's see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is great stuff, thanks Pip for pulling it together.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> This is great stuff, thanks Pip for pulling it together.



No worries, quite literally my pleasure!

Just tried checking my errors... for the IQM values by age, I used =iferror(trimmean(range, 0.5)), ""), which copes with ages with no valid entries. Of the two spreadsheet packages I have at home, OpenOffice can't cope with 'trimmean', and Pages can't cope with either 'trimmean' or 'iferror'... Looks like it'll have to wait till I get back to work.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 2, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Just tried checking my errors... for the IQM values by age, I used =iferror(trimmean(range, 0.5)), ""), which copes with ages with no valid entries.



That should be fine. It will probably turn out to be a rogue cell still using "average" or the copy+paste of values.

Thanks for the nice graphs.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure if it's too late to post.
YOLO.

Age: 19
GLOBAL average: Sub-10.5
Method: Fridrich
Gender: Male


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 2, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> That should be fine. It will probably turn out to be a rogue cell still using "average" or the copy+paste of values



Yeah, I'm 100% confident with my formulae, I use Excel a LOT, so I'd be surprised if that were the source of the error. 

Rather than delete the sup 40 times from the original sheets, with about 15 minutes left in the office, I copied two sheets and changed all of the references, deleted a load of results, pasted and transposed, then adjusted the chart data references. I'm pretty confident I know where the screwup is! 

I didn't think I'd be able to make significant changes at home, but I thought I'd at least be able to open the spreadsheet. I don't think I can justify buying Excel just for making cubing spreadsheets!!!



IamWEB said:


> Not sure if it's too late to post.
> YOLO.
> 
> Age: 19
> ...



Nonono, please keep posting everyone. The more the merrier!


----------



## bjs5890 (Apr 2, 2014)

Age: 16
Global average: 15
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 14
Global average: 15.97
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 13
Global average: sub 15
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## MineKB (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 13
Global Average: sub 13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Average: sub 15 (could be lower but we'll stick to that)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Average - Sub-19 (Need to practice)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 15
Global average: 17.5
CFOP
Male


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 14(more like 13.9 but let's just say 14)
Global Average: sub-18
Method: CFOP
Gender: seriously? nah


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Age:11
Average:13.5
Method:cfop
Gender:male


----------



## MM99 (Nov 27, 2014)

Age:18
Average: Sub 18
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male 
All these kids are sooo fast compared to me lol


----------



## Sadiq (Nov 27, 2014)

What is Global average?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sadiq said:


> What is Global average?



Look at the OP


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 6
Global average: sub 8
Method: CFOP/Roux/ZZ
Gender: both


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Age: 6
> Global average: sub 8
> Method: CFOP/Roux/ZZ
> Gender: both



Is it just me or is this not correct...


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Is it just me or is this not correct...



it's not you


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Is it just me or is this not correct...


Of course that post isn't true. He posted three hours ago with what he actually averages.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 27, 2014)

Age: 15
global average: almost sub 9
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 28, 2014)

lel 
Age: 13, 14 on the 5th
Global Average: Never went to a comp but my pb avg is 19.xy (In sig)
Method: Hexahondral Francisco (Roux)
Gender: Male


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 28, 2014)

*Age:*28
*Global Average:*29
*Method:*CFOP
*Gender:*Male


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 28, 2014)

Age: 29
GLOBAL average: 17.5
Method: Roux


----------



## Myachii (Nov 28, 2014)

What I've learnt from this:
CFOP isn't used by as many people as I would've thought
Kids >15 years old seem to be dominating
How am I so slow compared to people my age?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 28, 2014)

Myachii said:


> What I've learnt from this:
> CFOP isn't used by as many people as I would've thought
> Kids >15 years old seem to be dominating
> How am I so slow compared to people my age?



You are not slow at all. Instead of looking at it as to how you compare to what people claim on this thread, remember that you can solve a cube faster than 99%+ of the world!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 28, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> You are not slow at all. Instead of looking at it as to how you compare to what people claim on this thread, remember that you can solve a cube faster than 99%+ of the world!



Sorry, I didn't mean to come off as though I was bashing myself for not being as good as people younger than myself.

Here's a tip if you are averaging ~30 seconds and are getting frustrated: 
Just remember how long it has taken you to get where you are. And remember that, when you were just starting, you would've killed to be the speed you are now.
For every one person that is better than you there are ten people who wish they were as fast as you.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 28, 2014)

(update) 
13 and a half
9.8~10.0
CFOP
i am still a guy...


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 28, 2014)

Age: 42
GLOBAL average: 20
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2014)

Just to stretch the age-axis a little 

64 years
perhaps 36 sec 
CFOP 
Male


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Update:



Antonie faz fan said:


> (update)
> 13 and a half
> 9.8~10.0
> CFOP
> i am still a guy...



EXACT same. Except I'm more like 13.25ish yrs old.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACT same. Except I'm more like 13.25ish yrs old.



Yup, EXACTLY identical... except that bit ofc.


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 28, 2014)

Age: 11
GLOBAL average: 15.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 29, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to come off as though I was bashing myself for not being as good as people younger than myself.
> 
> Here's a tip if you are averaging ~30 seconds and are getting frustrated:
> Just remember how long it has taken you to get where you are. And remember that, when you were just starting, you would've killed to be the speed you are now.
> For every one person that is better than you there are ten people who wish they were as fast as you.



so wait, only ten people want to be as fast as Mats?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 29, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> so wait, only ten people want to be as fast as Mats?


Mats doesn't average ~30 seconds


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 19
GLOBAL average: 17
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 21
GLOBAL average: 29
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: 11.5-11.8
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Cale S (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: 16.5
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Calode (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 17
Average: sub 18
method: ZZ
Gender: male


----------



## nalralz (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 14
Average: Sub 14 (Sub 9 singles on good days.)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 15
Global average: Sub-18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male.
It seems like there's a lot of 15 year old cubers.
EDIT: Ignore my signature, it isn't up to date but it will be soon (Possibly by the time your reading this)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 12
Average: 25-26ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

And while I'm here, I think the WCA should have age groups. When my grandmother found out how old the people at Red Cross were, she was appalled. She thinks that there should be age groups so more people can win.


----------



## 2cubed4u (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 14
Average: sub60
Method: Just learned CFOP with 4LLL
Gender: Male


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 17
Global Average: Sub 9.5
Method: CFOP (I'm so original)
Gender: Male


----------



## pdilla (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 24
Global Average: Sub 15
Method: Fridrich
Gender: Male


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Age : 14
Global Average : 17

Method: Fridrich
Gender: Male


----------



## KevinG (Nov 29, 2014)

Age:12
Global Average: 10-11
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: 9
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## AwesomeCubing (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 15
Global Average: 50
Method: CFOP (Still learning)
Gender: Male


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 12
Global Average: 17
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Nov 29, 2014)

Age:16
Global average: 24,5 seconds
Method: CFOP ( is the same as fridich right?) 
Gender: Male


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tanisimo said:


> Age: 13 (14 in 3 days)
> GLOBAL average: ~18
> Method: CFOP
> Gender: Male



You have an ao100 of 13.76, surely your global is faster than 18?!


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> You have an ao100 of 13.76, surely your global is faster than 18?!


Maybe he's updated his sig since March?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Maybe he's updates his sig since March?



What?


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What?


Fixed.


----------



## Tanisimo (Nov 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Maybe he's updated his sig since March?



This^


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 29, 2014)

this thread is pretty pointless unless someone really makes the effort to condense every post into a cool statistic.

anyway, heres my update:

Global avg: 11.5
Age: 19
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> this thread is pretty pointless unless someone really makes the effort to condense every post into a cool statistic.
> 
> anyway, heres my update:
> 
> ...



You mean like this?


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 11
Global Average: Sub 18
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
P.S Cubing for only a year


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You mean like this?



yeah, very nice! an updated version would be cool though


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You mean like this?



... and another view

It doesn't make sense to update the stats now since over 6 months have passed and it was meant to be a snapshot.

I suspect some people have also misunderstood the concept of "global average". There are a few people posting times which represent their typical Ao5 or Ao12, sometimes their PB Ao5 or Ao12.

The plan was to repeat this survey again in 2015. To avoid confusion it may offer more insight if it asks for PB single, Ao5 and Ao12.

I'm happy to run it next time if pipkiksass is not active in the forum.


----------



## carbon131 (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 10
GLOBAL: 12-13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Pretty sure I am a male


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Age:18
GLOBAL average: 22
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## charmrence (Nov 29, 2014)

Age: 18
Global Average: 21
Method: CFOP
Gender: Female
Cubing for 3-4 months


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 29, 2014)

I think most interesting for me would be, how do your times compare to people who have been cubing the same amount of time. Then you could see how fast you were progressing relatively.

Don't know if that already exists.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2014)

Age: 33
Global average: 14.8
Method: CFOP
Gender: Female

Should make an updated chart.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 14, 2014)

Age: 13
Global Average: ~22
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Started Cubing: 4 months ago


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Dec 14, 2014)

Age: 13
Global Average: 16
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 14, 2014)

Age: 17
GLOBAL average: 17
Method: 17, eeh sry I mean CFOP (with 1L-PLL and 2L-OLL)
Gender: Male


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2014)

Age: 16 
Global average: 21
Method: CFOP 
Gender: Male [emoji125]


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 15, 2014)

Age: 13
Global Average: 33
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Maccoboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Age: 20
GLOBAL average: 21.3
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Started Cubing: about 3 years ago

thought it would be a good idea to add that last part in


----------



## Ingo (Dec 15, 2014)

Age: 45
Global average: 27
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 15, 2014)

Age: 14, 15 on dec 31
Global avg: 24ish
Method:CFOP with 2.5LLL
Gender: Male


----------



## G2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol, in dec 31!

Age: 14
Global avg: Sub 15
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 16, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Method:CFOP with 2.5LLL



What's that? You know half the OLLs or something?


----------



## richardye1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 14
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Popo4123 (Dec 16, 2014)

Age: 13
GLOBAL average: Super close to sub20(like .1 seconds away!)
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Berd (Dec 16, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> What's that? You know half the OLLs or something?


Maybe he means 1.5 lll as in he's learnt all plls? [emoji53]


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 16, 2014)

Age: 14
Global Average: 22
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Cris738 (Dec 18, 2014)

Age:12
Global Average: 42 seconds
Method: ZZ With OCLL and Partial PLL
Gender:Male
After a 1 month break from cubing, I'm back


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 18, 2014)

Age: 28
Global average: 31 seconds
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Berd said:


> Maybe he means 1.5 lll as in he's learnt all plls? [emoji53]



If he knows all PLLs and does 2LOLL that is 3LLL.


----------



## lerenard (Dec 19, 2014)

Age: 19
Global average: ~31 
Method: FreeFOP
Gender: male

Has any of the data from this thread been organized? When/how will we find out the results?


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 19, 2014)

Age: 20
Global Average: 14-15 (depends on the day)
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 19, 2014)

Age : Sweet 50 Years 

Avg @ home sub 20 sec , @ competition take a look at my profile 

Method : CFOP.

Gender : Female


----------



## Matt11111 (May 13, 2015)

Age: 12
Global Average: 18-19ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 13, 2015)

Age: 15
G. Average: Probably Sub 20
Method: Roux
Gender: Male
Started some 5 months ago


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 13, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> If he knows all PLLs and does 2LOLL that is 3LLL.



as in full PLL and I know like 40 OLL's

Also I'm 18-19 seconds now


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 13, 2015)

Age: 12
GLOBAL average: 15 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Mom (May 13, 2015)

Age: 19
Global Average: 13 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 13, 2015)

Age: 17
Avegare: ~21 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## natezach728 (May 14, 2015)

Age : 14
Global Average : 9.6
Method : CFOP with COLL algs and stuff
Gender : I believe Male


----------



## cashis (May 14, 2015)

Age: 15
Average: sub 12 ish
Method: fop
Gender: male


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2015)

Age: 24
GLOBAL average: low 11.xx
Method: Fridrich
Gender: Male


----------



## CubeCow (May 14, 2015)

Age: 13
Average: around 45 seconds
Method: CFOP w/ 4LLL
Gender: Male

Don't judge me, I started like 2.5 months ago.


----------



## slinky773 (May 14, 2015)

Age: 15
Average: 12.75/low 12.xx
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 14, 2015)

Age: 14
Average: 8.6-8.8
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## joshsailscga (May 14, 2015)

Age: 19
Average: 18 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## Tachyon (May 14, 2015)

Age: 17
GLOBAL average: 15 seconds
Method: CFOP
Gender: male


----------



## nalralz (May 14, 2015)

Age: 14
Average: sub-13 ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## willtri4 (May 14, 2015)

Age: 15
Global Average: 28
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male
Started 4 months ago.


----------



## DanpHan (May 14, 2015)

Age: 17
Gender: natezach
Method: CFOP with some COLL and stuff
Global Average (3x3): low 9/high 8


----------



## pkvk9122 (May 14, 2015)

Age: 17
3x3 GA: 11~ seconds
Method: CFOP (18 with ZZ)
Gender: male
Cubing for 7 years lol


----------



## FailCuber (May 14, 2015)

Age : 12
Average: sub 13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Started 6 years ago.


----------



## 1davey29 (May 18, 2015)

Age:15
Global Average: sub-35
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## Oricuber (May 18, 2015)

Age: 14
Average: Very low 12
Method: CFOP with subsets
Gender: Mail


----------



## JamesDanko (May 18, 2015)

Age - 13
Average - 20
Method - CFOP
Gender - Mail


----------



## Oricuber (May 18, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Gender - Mail



How dare Yue copy ME!!!


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> Age: 15
> Average: sub 12 ish
> Method: fop
> Gender: male



So you do f2l to oll to pll and just hope the cross solves it's self? 



OrangeCuber said:


> Age - 13
> Average - 20
> Method - CFOP
> Gender - Mail



Wow I'm really close to that. I'd say I'm more like 22-23 but other than that same thing!


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Wow I'm really close to that. I'd say I'm more like 22-23 but other than that same thing!



Your gender is Mail?


----------



## xlmmaarten (May 18, 2015)

Age - 17
Average - 23
Method - CFOP
Gender - Male

Edit: Damn I gotta update my signiture xD


----------



## Psyph3r (May 18, 2015)

Let's see how many useless grammar related posts we can have on a single page. Maybe then we can further the purpose of the thread rather than proving that we can spell at another's expense.


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> So you do f2l to oll to pll and just hope the cross solves it's self?



no I just don't like that letter. bloodgang


----------



## Myachii (May 18, 2015)

Age: 15
Average: Mid-15s
Gender: Correo

I started May '13 so it's a little over two years now lel I'm slow considering how long I've been cubing xD


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Your gender is Mail?



ehh I just copied what he had so no it's male but what ever


----------



## Tracks (May 19, 2015)

Age: 41
Global Average: 54s
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Was 1:24 5 months ago, so making good progress. Also happy to see so many other people in my age range doing this.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 19, 2015)

Ok lets do this!
Age: ~10.4
Global Average: 14
Method:male
Gender:roux
Oh woops well I done screwed up.


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 19, 2015)

Age: 15
Global average: Sub-14
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male 


I started cubing seriously in December 2013.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (May 19, 2015)

I could swear to god I remember posting in this thread about a year ago...

Age: 14
Global Average: 14
Method: CFOP
Gender: non binary LOL retconned
Probably one of the slowest people for how long I've been cubing, which is about 5 years now.


----------



## Dong (May 19, 2015)

Age: 14 1/2
Global Average: 19
Method: CFOP 3LLL with ~half of OLLs
Gender: Half-and-half

Learned in like 2010, started actually speed-cubing October '14, and then stopped actually cubing ~March '14, and have been cubing about 10 solves a day since.


----------



## Phinagin (May 20, 2015)

Age: 15
Global Average: 29
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male

Known how to solve the cube for probably 4-5 years now(only beginners method albeit) , but lost my only cube for several years, and then just got into speedcubing in December when I got a cube again.


----------



## Fallen Angel14 (May 20, 2015)

Age: 17
Global Average: 19
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 20, 2015)

Age:14
Global Average: 13
Method: Roux (ZZ OH <3)
Gender:


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2015)

Age: 16
Gender: Male
Global Average: sub 8ish
Method: cfop


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 21, 2015)

Age: 17
Gender: Male
Alias Account: Barack Obama
Global Average: sub 14.99
Method: Roux


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 21, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Age: 17
> Gender: Male
> Alias Account: Barack Obama
> Global Average: sub 14.99
> Method: Roux



wat ur obama


----------



## penguinz7 (May 21, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Age: 17
> Gender: Male
> *Alias Account: Barack Obama*
> Global Average: sub 14.99
> Method: Roux



Isn't that against the rules..?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 21, 2015)

Age: 15, I turn 16 on June 22 though
GLOBAL average: sub 24
Method: Roux
Gender: Mayo


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Isn't that against the rules..?



Lol. I shouldn't have told anyone. Now I'm banned, never to return again.


----------



## cashis (May 21, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Lol. I shouldn't have told anyone. Now I'm banned, never to return again.



Wait it wasn't actually Obama...?


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 21, 2015)

cashis said:


> Wait it wasn't actually Obama...?



What I thought was funny was that 1 or 2 people _actually_ thought that Barack Obama had for some strange reason created an account on this forum. XD


----------



## molarmanful (May 21, 2015)

Age: 14 goin' on 15
Global Average: 14-19 seconds depending on the weather 
Method: FreeFOP
Gender: Maile


----------



## pdilla (May 21, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> What I thought was funny was that 1 or 2 people _actually_ thought that Barack Obama had for some strange reason created an account on this forum. XD



Never underestimate the naivety of 12 year olds.


----------



## jamessorsona (May 21, 2015)

Age: 13
Average: sub-18
Method: CFOP with VHLS + VLS addons
Gender: Male


----------



## Noobiecubes (May 29, 2015)

Another suggestion you should state how long you have been cubing for more accurate comparison


----------



## caters (May 30, 2015)

Age: 16
GLOBAL Average: 5 min
Method: LBL
Gender: Female 

I have done some CFOP but it is much longer on average than my LBL.


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 30, 2015)

Age: 14
Average: Sub 19 ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Mayul

Pretty bad considering the time I've been cubing and that plenty of people younger than me are better than me.


----------



## peedoo72 (May 30, 2015)

Age: 12
GLOBAL average: 21ish
Method: CFOP
Gender: Not A Femail


----------



## lejitcuber (May 30, 2015)

Age: 11
Global average: 11.5-13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Mar 10, 2016)

Age: 13
Global average: ~15.5
Method: ZZ
Gender: Male

We need to have more ZZ solvers on here.


----------



## Kudz (Mar 10, 2016)

I like bumps.
Age:15/16
Main method:CFOP
Gender: who cares XD
Avg: 11


----------



## turtwig (Mar 10, 2016)

Age: 13/14
Method: CFOP
Gender: One of the two
Avg: 14-15


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Age: 46
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Avg: 15.8


----------



## cubeguy2004 (Mar 10, 2016)

Age: 12
Method: CFOP
Gender: something
Avg: 16.5


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 10, 2016)

yay5bumps i guess
Age: 12
Avg: 17
Gender: I forgot
Method: CFOP


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Age: 16
Average: 15-15.5
Gender: Male (The people on tumblr are probably upset by this)
Method: CFOP


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Mar 11, 2016)

Age: 15/16
Average: 17-18
Gender: Male
Main Method: CFOP (tried switching to roux but failed [emoji14])
I have been cubing for: 1 year


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 11, 2016)

age 17/18
method cfop/ZB 
avg high 11


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 11, 2016)

Age: 17
Method: Roux
Avg: ~13
OH: ~21
I think we should probably add how long we've been cubing to this
Cuber for: ~1 year


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 11, 2016)

Age - 18
Method - CFOP
Gender - Male
Avg - 23.xx seconds


----------



## DELToS (Mar 11, 2016)

Age - 13
Method - CFOP
Gender - At least 8
Avg - 18-19 seconds


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2016)

Age-11
Method-cfop
gender-m
avg-~14.5


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 11, 2016)

Age: 420
Method: CFOP 
Gender: I have an adam's apple, I'll let you figure that one out
Avg: 15.1-15.3


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 12, 2016)

Age: 13
Method: Roux
Gender: A Guy
Avg: 19-21


----------



## TorbinRoux (Mar 12, 2016)

Age: 15/16
Method: Cfop
Gender: male
Average: 10-11


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Mar 12, 2016)

Age: 11
Method : CFOP
Gender: Male
Average: 10


----------



## RhysC (Mar 12, 2016)

Age: 13
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Global Average: 11.6-12.2


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (Mar 12, 2016)

Age:11
Method: CFOP OHHH YEEAAAAHHHHHHHH
Gender: Ummmmmmmm... male it looks like 
Global Average: 19.5 

WHY HELLO THERE RHYS I SHALL BE SEEING U AT CUBING CLASSIC


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2016)

I think I did this at some point last year, but I'll do an update.
Age: 14
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male
Global Average: 10
I have been cubing for almost 3 years.


----------



## Lachlanj5 (Mar 15, 2016)

Age: 16

Method: CFOP (2 Look OLL 1 Look PLL, No F2L)

Gender: Male

Global Average: ~43

I've been cubing for a little over a month now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyrikTech (Mar 16, 2016)

Age: 14
GLOBAL average: 24.56
Method: CFOP
Gender: Male


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 16, 2016)

Age:12
GLOBAL average:28.50
Method:CFOP
Gender: I think I'm Male...


----------

